# Visit to Audi to see new TTS



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I was at Audi North Orlando getting a fog light replaced on my 2015 TTS Comp Pkg and wanted to see, drive a 2016 TTS but there wasn't one in stock. There was a yellow base TT. Beautiful interior. 

So I'm 12 months till end of my lease so thinking now on what is next. TTS black or do I want another color? Interior will be black. I'm sure there are H&R springs and bars for the car out now? I don't really like any of the stock wheels including the 20". I really like the clean Rotos on my current car. Haven't seen too many pics of 20" that looked good on the new Mk 3. 

Another hesitation to trading in early is there might be a TTRS coming but how much will it cost? Might be too much for my budget....so the TTS would have to be the car.

If anyone has pics of wheels and ride height of the new Mk 3's, post them up.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I would not go for black, just don't suit the TT(S).
Take Yellow for the outside, with a interior, for example, like this.










http://neidfaktor.com/the-yellow-wing-project/


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Schweet


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I believe that's the extended leather package and I do like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

